# trying to find ships wood



## Mariner1 (Jan 4, 2012)

O.K does anyone know of a way to get wood fom shipwrecks or scrapped ships. I don't even care if it is a historical ship or just some cargo ship. I am going to try to contact Bremerton shipyard as this is where they scrap the submarines taken out of service. Do any of you fine people have any other suggestions.

Thanks 

Karl


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

You CAN buy Titanic bannister railings (courts just said it's ok). BUT, be prepared to pay a king's ransom AND know the facts BEFORE YOU BUY!!!!

I would (and did) get confirmation that it is authentic before plunk down your hard earned coin!


----------



## woodgraver (Jan 4, 2012)

Karl, I work out of Puget Sound Naval Shipyard in Bremerton...but there isn't much wood on any of the ship's being scrapped there.  The battle ship's had wood on some of their weather decks, but that is unobtanium (you won't be getting your hands on that stuff).  You would probably do better contacting places that still use wood to build/repair ships.  I was at Edensaw Lumber in Port Townsend, WA the other day...apparently they are now using huge Purpleheart beams to construct certain parts of some ships because the previously used lumber, not sure the name, has become very scarce.  I'll ask around over the next couple of days and see if I can find anything for you.

Jim


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 4, 2012)

Would Huon Pine be of any use, as that is the timber they built boats and repaired ships with in the early 1900's.
Regards
Kryn


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Why not do a google search for people who treasure hunt and salvage.  I bet they could/would pull some wood for you if they thought there was money in it.  Then again...drift wood could be another option...who's to say that it didn't wash up from a wreck???


----------



## paintspill (Jan 4, 2012)

search out the people in charge and send them a personal email it will take some work but i did it and it resulted in the most prized pen in my collection. i'm estimating it to be worth in the thousands. but will never sell it. if you need to sweeten up the deal as i did and start with an offer to make 2 pens. one for you and one for him/her. again this is what i did and it was the deal maker. contact me if you want any more info


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 4, 2012)

Just be aware That in the waters of Michigan state land, it is against the law now to bring anything up form historical wrecks.

Here is the wiki short course, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abandoned_Shipwrecks_Act

They have a lot of weasel words in the law to make it all most, life time court fight if anybody tries to bring stuff up.
http://www.ship-wreck.com/shipwreck/projects/wrecklaw/

They also have links to the other states and ocean laws.
:clown:


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 5, 2012)

woodgraver said:


> Karl, I work out of Puget Sound Naval Shipyard in Bremerton...but there isn't much wood on any of the ship's being scrapped there. The battle ship's had wood on some of their weather decks, but that is unobtanium (you won't be getting your hands on that stuff). You would probably do better contacting places that still use wood to build/repair ships. I was at Edensaw Lumber in Port Townsend, WA the other day...apparently they are now using huge Purpleheart beams to construct certain parts of some ships because the previously used lumber, not sure the name, has become very scarce. I'll ask around over the next couple of days and see if I can find anything for you.
> 
> Jim


 
I was thinking of the wood handles that are on most large electrical panels to give you something, non conducting, to hang onto when working on the electrical equipment. We have them on the ship I work on, but as they never break or wear out, we don't have any spares. I would have loved to get some off the USS Spadefish the boat I was on, but she is long gone.
I don't really care if it is off anything historic as I wont be selling them. These would just be for the guys I work with on the ships.

Karl


----------



## GColeman (Jan 5, 2012)

Tommy MaC made a flag case from wood salvaged from the USS Constitution (Old Ironsides).  You might look up his e-mail or the e-mail for the old ironsides foundation and ask for some scraps.  

Exotic Blanks had some Andrea Doria blanks at one time.  Ed might be able to point you in the direction of more.


----------



## philipff (Jan 5, 2012)

Karl,  A company in Carlsbad, CA called Tropical Exotics Hardwoods, run by a nice guy named Mitch and his sons, had a bunch of deck wood from one of the Navy battleships a couple years back.  Not sure whether he still has some but he is on the web.  Phil


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Jan 5, 2012)

They used to sell pieces of oak from the HMS Victory left when she was being restored. Being a wooden sail ship model builder myself, that would be the utmost material for me to make some pens. Unfortunately, it seems now they are not available anymore. :crying:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 5, 2012)

Check Yorkie on this forum. He had some deckwood from the USS North Carolina, a WW2 battleship.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's some http://www.titanicitems.com/store2.htm


----------



## Carl Best (Jan 5, 2012)

Tropical Exotic Hardwood in Carlsbad, CA has Teak decking from the USS California.

2" x 4" USS "California" Teak Decking
Lengths are mostly 6 foot and longer.

 -Teak Decking from the U.S. Navy Battleship "California"
 -Commissioned in 1919, scraped 1959
-Attacked & sunk at Pearl Harbor in 1941, raised and repaired a year later, used in WWII and Korea
  -This teak was cut almost 100 years ago!!! 
-Pieces do have the occasional hole were it was fastened. -Actual dimensions are 1 3/4" x 3 3/4"  
  Pieces do have a weathered appearance (see images) but do clean up  nicely. Obviously this is old material so plan on some waste as you  begin to cut it. 


http://anexotichardwoodstore.com/st...d=436&osCsid=3e81fb9b3f88b3fc77db3551b917a9ac


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 5, 2012)

philipf said:


> Karl, A company in Carlsbad, CA called Tropical Exotics Hardwoods, run by a nice guy named Mitch and his sons, had a bunch of deck wood from one of the Navy battleships a couple years back. Not sure whether he still has some but he is on the web. Phil


 
I looked them up and will be ordering a couple of pieces from them as soon as I get off the ship, hopefully Saturday.

I also looked at the titanic wood suggested and , WOW, way out of my price range. I would be afraid to try and turn it as I might screw it up.

On a side note, how do you do multiple quotes in the same reply. I need to go back and look at the help topics some more.

Karl

Duh, I just saw the multiple quote button on the bottom of the message, I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 6, 2012)

Carl Best said:


> Tropical Exotic Hardwood in Carlsbad, CA has Teak decking from the USS California.
> 
> 2" x 4" USS "California" Teak Decking
> Lengths are mostly 6 foot and longer.
> ...



I checked with them and they do not provide any paperwork to certify the origin of the wood.  To me, it would become of no value as I could not back up the claim as to the origin.

Tom


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 7, 2012)

tjseagrove said:


> Carl Best said:
> 
> 
> > Tropical Exotic Hardwood in Carlsbad, CA has Teak decking from the USS California.
> ...


 
Doesn't matter as I am not selling them, so I don't have to prove anything to a client who is paying money for a piece of history. As I am making these for friends and myself, I am willing to take their word for it.

Karl


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 7, 2012)

*I wonder*



tjseagrove said:


> Carl Best said:
> 
> 
> > Tropical Exotic Hardwood in Carlsbad, CA has Teak decking from the USS California.
> ...


I understand your point well but, I'm not sure how the certificate of authenticity would work in real life - I have them for "herbie" and USS North Carolina(copy of a letter), but the hooker is .... how do I prove that my pens were actually turned from the piece of wood authenticated? It just doesn't seem possible because in most cases there is going to be a gap in the paper trail somewhere.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 7, 2012)

Smitty37 said:
			
		

> I understand your point well but, I'm not sure how the certificate of  authenticity would work in real life - I have them for "herbie" and USS  North Carolina(copy of a letter), but the hooker is .... how do I prove  that my pens were actually turned from the piece of wood authenticated?  It just doesn't seem possible because in most cases there is going to be  a gap in the paper trail somewhere.



I have to agree with you on that with some people it would make no difference. What paperwork you had, I was talking to somebody about the Holy land wood blanks with the certificates and that they had them from all the biblical locations.

Their response was well everybody lies when they are trying to sell stuff that is special!

His wife's response was "Don't listen to him, he is a MOB" (Miserable old bast...." :rotfl:

I think I will be getting a foot or two, since all things considered it doesn't cost much more than some of the exotic wood blanks that are sold! When you piece it out in pen blank sizes.

Plus I got ask what is a "Herbie"?
Thanks
:clown:


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I got to know what Herbie is as well. As for the letters of authenticity, I don't think they mean a lot either. For all I know the holy wood I bought was grown in a yard in california and they made up the certificates on their computer at home. The wood is supposed to be from the California, and as long as I believe it the wood will be unique until someone proves it is from some other source. I have guys who want pens from some wood I got off our ship. It was a broom handle I cut up one night when I got bored on watch. I have a couple guys I am going to make pens for as soon as I can find a used toilet bowl cleaner with a big enough handle. :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Herbie*



PTsideshow said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herbie was the oldest American Elm Tree (known actual age) in the State of Maine and probably the whole USA when it was finally cut down.  Last year a couple of authenticated blanks were sold in the IAP Birthday Bash.  I had a pen/pencil set turned two of the blanks.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok thanks!

:clown:


----------

